

Node.js + couchdb = match made in heaven - pyronicide

http://mirkokiefer.com/blog/2010/11/introducing-livelycouch-part-1-writing-node-js-handler/
======
mathgladiator
I completely agree. I've got some projects that may be interesting to you:

<https://github.com/mathgladiator/win> (very simple node.js platform that uses
CouchDB for models)

<https://github.com/mathgladiator/otto> (replicating from CouchDB to node.js)

------
icey
This really should have been a regular submission, btw. Anyways, clickable -

[http://mirkokiefer.com/blog/2010/11/introducing-
livelycouch-...](http://mirkokiefer.com/blog/2010/11/introducing-livelycouch-
part-1-writing-node-js-handler/)

------
smalltalker
the website is now online: <http://livelycouch.org>

